

IPhone Revenue Statistics - rwaliany
http://simplyryan.com/2011/02/16/iphone-revenue-statistics/

======
bjonathan
You need to give us some context, you just put numbers on a page and hope that
we understand what you are talking about?

It's great to share, it's better to explain. Thank you.

~~~
mprovo1
Agreed. Also, what is the actual iPhone app? Where was the ad(s) placed?
Different kinds of apps will have different ctr. And ad placement is also very
important.

Without context we can't validate your claims and hope to reproduce them.
Thanks.

~~~
rwaliany
The 0.1% CTR apps relate to mobile games where there is little interaction
with the ad is 'Word Seek Social Lite' The 4.5% CTR app relates to generalized
RSS readers similar to FMyLife (ex: Softbaum's FMyLife for which we have a rev
sharing agreement).

Hope this helps, of course since these are highly profitable, I can't share
too much details.

------
oemera
I really don't get those numbers. Can someone please explain them?

What does it mean?

How much money did he make by the end of a month?

------
barista
Compare this with the revenue statistics for Windows Phone 7:
<http://www.occasionalgamer.com/2011/02/09/ads-and-wp7-games/>

~~~
JacobAldridge
An interesting linked article, though not really a comparison (unless I missed
something, and they're the same games on different platforms?)

CTR will have as much (or a lot more) to do with the quality of the game and
how ads are presented, than it will the platform or the platform's real-or-
perceived demographic differences.

